# Latest, but temporary addition to our pack.



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

A friend has recently rescued a setter. His name is Ruby, or Roo as he's known. He is 5 and has been through several owners. For the life of me I can't understand why...... He's a cracker  just a sweet, obedient chilled out guy.

My friend however, rolled her ankle, so Roo is part of our pack each day on our walks, till her ankle heals. 

He was a little unsure when I first walked out of the house with him, but as soon as we got to the park he relaxed and started doing what my dogs do. By the end of the walk, he had settled in as though he had been doing it all his life. I'm in live with him already and It's going to break my heart when his mum's ankle heals. Such a gentle boy....... 

He has Zero interest in birds.....................but I can't see it staying that way walking with us......... All our walks are just hunting trips without a weapon.........


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

It is so sad that for five years of his life he couldn't find a stable owner! Glad he found your friend! He looks like he's loving being with you and your dogs!! He's really sweet looking!
I met a setter at the dog park and he truly was the most gentle, graceful dog there!! Good for you to help out your friend!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Latest, but temporary addition to our pack.*



NeverGiveUpRAC said:


> It is so sad that for five years of his life he couldn't find a stable owner! Glad he found your friend! He looks like he's loving being with you and your dogs!! He's really sweet looking!
> I met a setter at the dog park and he truly was the most gentle, graceful dog there!! Good for you to help out your friend!


I think the pups and I get the best end of the deal. I jumped at the chance. I really do adore him. 

As for his sad history, I am not really aware of any details as to why he had so many owners. It's obviously nothing to do with him, he is very obedient. Walked on a perfect loose lead heal on our first walk. Never pulled apart from stopping to **** a keg or two. Recalled when I let him off lead. Responded when I didn't want to stop but he did, he just complied without any fuss. So perhaps there were other reasons. Perhaps health or hardship?? Either way, he's just a victim in it all. I really hope his new home is forever. I think if I found out they were going to give him up, I would be left with no choice but to take him.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

He sounds like a fantastic dog!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Happy story in the end. 

The fastest dog I've ever seen was a setter. NO dog at the park was even close to keeping pace. I think she would have given a greyhound, or maybe even a cheetah, a run for their money.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Once had an Irish Setter, before I knew about V's, had him out in the fields for a walk and watched him run down a rabbit. Then he brought the rabbit back to me, dropped it at my feet and sat down right in front of me. He had rabbit stew for dinner that night.

Fastest dog I ever owned.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I used to babysit a beautiful Irish Setter named Brandy for one of my friends when she traveled. Brandy was just a fabulous dog!! She lived to a ripe, old age, too. I have very fond memories of her, and still consider her owner a close friend.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I wanted an Irish Setter, years ago...ended up with a GSD. 

Hey, if she breaks the other leg after this one heals, you'll get to keep him longer 





(Just kidding, of course, I wish no harm)


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Just returned from our 2nd walk with Roo. Nothing different. He's just a soft, gentle and loving boy. I got lots of hugs and gentle kisses from him today. Still no bird interest though.........


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah occasionally meets an Irish Setter at the dog park. Each time they meet it's like they were never apart. A couple of sniffs then it's time to work the field together.

Funny thing – that dog’s owners were the third or fourth for that pup, too. They can’t figure out why anyone would have given up such a great dog. Neither can I, but at least Maddie has finally found the right home.


----------

